# ItaSaku Doujinshi



## Drathe (Sep 8, 2010)

I started to work on doujinshi for my beloved friend C: She asked for ItaSaku C: 
Here are first pages of it~
It's still ongoing and I have no idea how many pages it will have xD





___


----------



## XII_Itachi (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL not a fan of ItaSaku but omg I'm lovin' this xDDD +reps and lmao Itachi xDDDD

I'mma track this thread if you're going to update it x)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha, I have to admit that is fantastic, very cute all around. The faces Itachi makes are possibly even more adorable then Sakura's sad face. I do picture him not being spectacular at interacting with other people.


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow.  Itachi is sure can be intimidating sometimes.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 8, 2010)

lmao I love it. Please continue, I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## SweetMura (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Itachi . You sure do know how to comfort a crying girl .

Is there more?


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol I love it! Very cute. 

He scared the shit out of Sakura.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 9, 2010)

Itachi is scary as always, I like.
moar!!!


----------



## Uchiha fan (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Drathe (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys~! 
I'm still drawing next pages, I'll update it as soon as possible C:


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 9, 2010)

Yup,Itachi can be scary even when he doesn't want to


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Sep 9, 2010)

Awwawwaww that looks greatgreatgreat!! Can't wait to see more!! :33


----------



## Drathe (Sep 9, 2010)

I added new pages C:


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh gosh, do u have a deviantart account?


 this is getting cuter


----------



## Ayana (Sep 10, 2010)

Her dA.


----------

